# Ing: sumador bcd



## 1OMAR (Nov 11, 2009)

Estoy realizando un sumador BCD ya lo arme pero no me funciono bien lo simule con multisim versión 10.0  con led y 7 segmento y no me funciona bien  si alguien me  puede ayudar para saber cual es el error que estoy cometiendo 
se lo agrades utilice 2  ic 74ls283   ic74ls08  ic74ls32  ic74ls48 les dejo los archivos de la simulación y  el diagrama de donde arme .el circuito espero me puedan ayudar
luego lesdejo el circuito simulado porque tuve problemas para subirlo.

Estoy realizando un sumador BCD ya lo arme pero no me funciono bien lo simule con multisim versión 10.0  con led y 7 segmento y no me funciona bien  si alguien me  puede ayudar para saber cual es el error que estoy cometiendo 
se lo agrades utilice 2  ic 74ls283   ic74ls08  ic74ls32  ic74ls48 les dejo los archivos de la simulación y  el diagrama de donde arme .el circuito espero me puedan ayudar
luego lesdejo el circuito simulado porque tuve problemas para subirlo.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 13, 2009)

Hola 10MAR
[/COLOR] 
Me gustaría saber como funciona tu sumador, Por ejemplo: cuando sumas 3 + 3 Que resultado obtienes en el Display. O cuando sumas 2 + 8.

Según se ve en tu diagrama que adjuntaste en el archivo DOC. Utilizas unos interruptores para programar los números que deseas sumar. Estos datos los pasas al primer sumador (U1); la suma de salida la pasas al siguiente sumador (U2) y la suma de este al decodificador de BCD a 7 segmentos cuyas salidas van al Display.

El IC 74LS83 o 74LS183 Solo puede sumar hasta un resultado máximo de 15 Binario (8+4+2+1=15) por tal motivo se utilizan 2 SUMADORES BINARIOS.

Con las compuertas (2 OR y 1 AND) detectan cuando el resultado de U1 es = o > de 10 (=>10). Si esto se cumple, U3a agrega 6 a U2. así que U2 solo puede sumar de 6 hacia arriba.

Siempre que el resultado del primer sumador sea =>10 el punto decimal del Display encenderá indicando que hay una decena (1x). Aquí incluí un inversor para encender el punto del Display.

El arreglo que tienes en tu circuito para encender el punto no se lograra pues U2 nunca tendrá un CARRY OUT. Para lograrlo.

Por otra parte: No entiendo el propósito de los puentes que tienes en U2 entre los Bits de suma y las entradas Ax. Me podrías decir algo al respecto?

En el dibujo que adjunto se ven unos interruptores que, haciendo varias combinaciones para sumar, los cerraba y siempre me causaban problemas con el resultado de la suma.

Este arreglo de circuitos sumadores, compuertas, decodificador y Display solo suman hasta un máximo de 19. recuerda que el punto decimal esta indicando las decenas del resultado.

Espero esta info. Te ayude a solucionar el problema de tu sumador.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: este circuito lo estuvieron requiriendo otras personas. Espero les sirva.


----------



## 1OMAR (Nov 14, 2009)

Buenos dias  Gracias por tu colaboracion  carlos

Cuando se realiza la suma
Los resultados no son correctos  por lo menos al sumar 0010+0010=  debería  ser=4 y en el 7segmeto muestra el numero 3
Cuando sumo 0001+0001= si da como resultado el 2 pero la verdad es que no tengo mucha experiencia en la electrónica digital  los mismos errores que meda en la simulación se comporta el circuito en el protoboarb  ya lo  desmonte y cuando esté totalmente seguro que funciona lo volveré a armar las conexiones que estaban en  en las salidas de  74ls283 yo las ice para ver si funcionaba pero no dio resultado yo se que esa conexiones no van  y no sabia que el punto que va al acarreo era del primer sumador y no del segundo  y en el diagrama que dejaste esta una compuerta adicional 74ls04 dejame seguir intentando pence que iva ser facil y se me acomplicado . saludos y enverdad gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 14, 2009)

Hola 1OMAR

Utiliza el circuito que adjunte, este funciona bien y ya no tendrias que investigar.
Aunque para practicar si sirve seguir intentando como tu lo has hecho en tu circuito original

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## 1OMAR (Nov 17, 2009)

Buenas noches  carlos ya compre el ic74ls04 que me faltava y arme el circuito en el protoboard y funciono muy bien gracias por tu ayuda lo  unico fue que no lo pude simular pero me funciono bien el circuito  cualquier informacion que tengas respecto a electronica digital me la puedes enviar a mi correo No se permite publicar correos, gracias
simulaciones con multisim o proteus que yo me estoy iniciando en esto y hay informacion que no es tan facil conseguir y asi ir aprendiendo  saludos .


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola 10MAR

Muy Bien, Me alegro porque ya funciono tu circuito.
Ya tome nota de tu E-MAIL para cuando tenga alguna novedad te la envio.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## 1OMAR (Nov 18, 2009)

OK muchas gracias saludos


----------



## tonyelect (Dic 8, 2009)

hola q tal soy nuevo en el link nose si me pueden ayudar con un sumador bcd de 2 digitos con teclas numericas, casi parecidas a un circuito de calculadora


----------



## luisgerardo19 (Nov 16, 2011)

buenas noches, soy nuevo en esto, y tengo una duda no se como conectar un sumador de 4 bits en un display doble, eh leído mucho el foro pero no logro entenderlo si alguien me puede ayudar, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 17, 2011)

Hola luisgerardo19

El título de este tema es: *sumador bcd* así que supongo que te refieres a ese tipo de sumador.

Por otra parte, que también supongo, quieres sumar 4 BIT’s a otros 4 BIT’s; entonces sería sumador de 8 BIT’s.

Tienes algún simulador de circuitos digitales ?. Cual tienes ?.

De todo lo que has leído en el foro, cuál es la parte que no entiendes que no te deja comprender como conectar un Display doble ?. Es, digamos, igual que conectar 2 Display’s sencillos, que no son dobles.

De los circuitos que has visto, aquí en el foro, el que te parezca mejor adjúntalo aquí para discutir sobre él.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

